# Non-Profit Seeking Order Fulfillment Service



## book_worm71 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello everyone, and thank you in advance for any suggestions.

I volunteer for non-profit that funds cancer-related research, education, and support services. The organization has been selling t-shirts, pins, wristbands, etc. as fund-raisers, but they no longer wish to handle the warehousing and order fulfillment themselves. And if they could find a service that would also *produce* the custom merchandise, that would be ideal. As a non-profit, of course, they would like to minimize their expenses. I've found a few sites that might be useful for them, but I'm wondering:

1) Has anyone (esp. a non-profit) had a good experience with an order fulfillment service that they could recommend? 

2) Do they also produce custom merchandise like t-shirts, wristbands, pins?

Thank you so much for your help. Hopefully this isn't an impossible request. This is a wonderful organization and I would love to help them find a great match.

Sincerely,
Keith


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find a few screen printers online that will do fulfillment as well. 

One of our sponsors, Raw Talent, Inc does fulfillment. There are also other companies online that do similar things.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This thread is closed since we generally don't allow service requests in the forum threads.

Several posts have been removed from this thread because we do not allow self promotion/advertising/offering your services in the forum threads.


----------

